# The July, PocketPredator.com International Shooting Contest



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The PocketPredator.com internet slingshot shooting contest.
This contest is open to ANYBODY on the planet, no restrictions on location, age or sex.

THREE ways to win!
First prize is a custom slingshot worth over $100.00 and entry into the top ten shooters $50.00 drawing.
Second prize... the top ten shooters will have their names put into a "hat" and a random draw will occur. The name drawn will recieve $50.00 via paypal... This way it's possible to win both the custom slingshot and the $50.00!
The third way to win... simply put up a video of you on youtube shooting at the target and under the conditions shown (you don't even have to hit the thing).... EVERY video counts as one entry and one chance to win another $50.00 drawing. A person can enter as many times as they wish, and every video counts as an entry! 
So if you're extremely gifted as a shooter and you're lucky as well... it's possible to win the custom slingshot, win the top 10 shooters drawing AND win the entry video drawing too!

If this contest works out well then It will become a monthly event!

Requirements to make it count as an official entry video:

One official target printed out from http://www.pocketpredator.com/pics/OfficialSlingshotTarget.gif or use the target below. Save to your computer and print full size or simply put your mouse cursor over the picture below, right click and select "Print Picture" from the popup menu.
A barrier of some sort set at a minimum of 33' from the target.
A way to prove the distance.
You must stand behind the barrier.
You must shoot 10 shots.
Ammo should be .60 cal and smaller, to big and the paper is punched to much to tell anything.
Everything must be a continuous video shot, no pauses or stops, unedited and in frame.
Contest ends July 21, 2011 at 6 pm Central Standard Time.

On the video, You must state your name and what you're shooting for, "the pocketpredator.com shooting contest". You must show the unpunched paper target and the target must be dated and signed BEFORE shooting. This is essential if we go to a monthly contest as if a person gets a perfect target done... he shouldn't be able to enter the same video month after month, the date being there helps to prevent viewer "confusion".
The target and you standing behind the barrier must be in frame when shooting.
On the line shots will count as the higher value. Just like if you're shooting at a gong and you hit the edge... it still counts as a hit.

Contest announcement, rules and an example of how it should look:





If this doesn't print out properly for you, you can download and printout the .pdf from the website


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Whoo-hoo!
If the wife wasn't home I'd probably set up an indoor range so I could get started








I have a good feeling about this one. Here's hoping there's as good a competition as last time!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

i'm in for sure, i have been waiting since the last contest finish


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I made my first video ... sort of.

So I set up a brand new pizza box with a target. Shot at it five times, then the box fell down. So I put the box back up and on the sixth shot my bands broke! Not only that when watching the video I wasnt completely in the frame. So the first video was fail. I did however shoot 4 of the six shots in the 3 though. SO tomorrow I have to re-band the slingshot, print some more targets, re-position the camera and submit some videos!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It should be a nice long weekend for guys in the USA to make some videos up.
Let's see if we can get some perfect scores from America as well as those to be expected from the UK and Spain!

Remember even non perfect score videos are entries for the money prizes... so enter _everything!_

*ONE THING THOUGH* if at all possible can you please list the score you think you got on the target in it's description at the same time you post it... _Please!_


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just realized my printer is broken








Practice today, video tomorrow. 
Edit: Ok, found one target!! I'm breaking down the door on the July contest.




Score: 20.
Maybe next time I should put shoes on


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have one more 12 hour shift to complete, finish sunday night at 6pm then i'm off for a few days so should be able to get some shooting in Yahoo, Iv'e not received the s/shot from your last comp yet Bill. Did you receive the one you won from my comp Gamekeeper John's s/shot I cant remember when I posted it you should get it shortly if not.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I made my first video ... sort of.
> 
> So I set up a brand new pizza box with a target. Shot at it five times, then the box fell down. So I put the box back up and on the sixth shot my bands broke! Not only that when watching the video I wasnt completely in the frame. So the first video was fail. I did however shoot 4 of the six shots in the 3 though. SO tomorrow I have to re-band the slingshot, print some more targets, re-position the camera and submit some videos!


You should post it as a "blooper reel"
I've had those kinds of days. On Hawk's contest where we had to shoot a can I had the can fall down on like the fourth shot and then cut in half on the seventh. Still entered the video.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I have one more 12 hour shift to complete, finish sunday night at 6pm then i'm off for a few days so should be able to get some shooting in Yahoo, Iv'e not received the s/shot from your last comp yet Bill. Did you receive the one you won from my comp Gamekeeper John's s/shot I cant remember when I posted it you should get it shortly if not.


Yeah, I got it... I thought I posted about it... but anyway I gave it to one of my Daughters after scalloping the other side of the thumb rest.
I sent your Striper out at the same time I sent MJ's out, so you should be receiving it anytime!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M_J said:


> Just realized my printer is broken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok MJ, if that sling were a woman, she would be the centerfold and playmate of the year.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> Just realized my printer is broken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! and hey it looks nice out! Glad it isnt raining for you! I need targets. My first video wont come until tuesday.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is my first entry and you can find two more on my channel. Number 3 score is 25.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Second entry.
Score:*22
*Consistency is what seperates the good from the great and the great from the world class. I think this one had 3 in the bullseye, 4 in the 2 ring and 3 in the 1.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

[sup]Nice shooting to both beanflip and MJ. You both have a very good follow through, something I lack. I think follow through is important. I need to work on that. [/sup]


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great I will be home in time to make a video, I am sure I will hit double digits this time..

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> [sup]Nice shooting to both beanflip and MJ. You both have a very good follow through, something I lack. I think follow through is important. I need to work on that. [/sup]


The follow-through with the release hand has really improved my accuracy. There's a post about it here that taught me alot.
I try to sort of pull my fingers back off the pouch rather than just open the fingers to release. The trick is to do it without jerking or excessively pulling the pouch back.
Then again, I only shot a 22 so you should probably consult an expert







, but it works well for me. Being conscience of keeping the draw elbow up is important to good shooting for me as well. At the ECST Blue Skeen was watching me shoot (which is like Michael Jordan watching you play HORSE) and I heard him say to somebody "tell that kid to keep his elbow up". Now I do.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is a score improvement. Entry 7 26pts. 



 I still have to upload the entries before that one.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is my entry For me up close it's a 30 pointer it's very close and Bill will decide, to help with his decision I have uploaded two pictures also to help him with his decision.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EZE2uJUSKuM points 30

One picture is the original target the other is of another attemp with a similar shot, if you look closely the attempt shot is a single shot with no other near shots, it is slightly further away from the bullseye than the original target shot, and it sits right next to the edge of the of the bull it's up to you Bill.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hawk, I'm going to give that one to you. When you put the ball on the paper to compare, it was pretty clear by the tearing, that it would had to cut into the black to pass through... without the ball on there for comparison it didn't look like it, but with it on there it was clear to me anyway!

July:
Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 2 entries - top 22
BeanFlip - 7 entries - top 26
Hawk - 1 entries - top 30


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Hawk, I'm going to give that one to you. When you put the ball on the paper to compare, it was pretty clear by the tearing, that it would had to cut into the black to pass through... without the ball on there for comparison it didn't look like it, but with it on there it was clear to me anyway!
> 
> July:
> Name - Entries - Best score
> ...


Ok Bill thanks I did my best to help, Message to all who are thinking of entering, dont think Enter enter enter enter now.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a little video of the requirements etc... plus a little playing around with this month's top prize slingshot.... shoots pretty good, banded it up and used it as the demo in the video:






Here's a closer picture of the top prize for this month's contest:


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I love that slingshot design. I've been practicing and slowly improving, so I might do a couple entries for fun this time. I appreciate you holding these contests.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

How the heck are you guys printing this? No way I print it are the sizes correct. They are always smaller. Even last months I shot at a bullseye that was only an inch and a half. If you look at the actual dimensions of the gif file it is far smaller than a sheet of paper.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Ray,
The gif should be exactly right... but if it's not you can download the attached zip with a pdf in it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Always use a .PDF

.GIF files have no embedded scaling info.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

i have a question. i made some videos for the last competition but didn't post them. i didn't enter any. can i use those takes for this round?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Third entry. Trying out new band configuration.
Score: *25




*


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

colt said:


> i have a question. i made some videos for the last competition but didn't post them. i didn't enter any. can i use those takes for this round?


So long as it's dated correctly... it'll be okay. 
We've got the rules for having it dated properly for a reason, and that is so that a person can't simply use a perfect target month after month.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been having some fun with Bill's striper slingshot that I won in the previous competition, so I thought It would make sense to enter this months competition as well so here is how I got on I have some more to upload but will do that tomorrow.This slingshot is awsome thanks bill.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=BJuk8cH0sRg points 27


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is entry 13 for 27 points. And on my channel (spudgunner73) you can see all entry's.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

My first video. Score of 12. I only took 6 shots though because my bands broke.






My second attempt was a bad one. score of 16 (Maybe?)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pifwMDBwHgc

Anyway my attempts this weekend will be much better. I will break 20!!! lol.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are some more entries using Bill's striker s/shot.




 points 27





 points 28





 points 28





 points 28


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey hawk how are you getting on with flatbands (I mean obviously not badly judging by your scores) I was surprised you hadn't rigged your prize with tubes being as they can be used on it.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are some more entries using the striper s/shot

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=k-FOmyvfH9M 27 points

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nr_MHOIYeOQ 30 points

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5rIRIyYmOR0 28 points

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hKB7SWcok80 28 points

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XNUCo64d4VA 28 points

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vU4xz8pJ4sM 27 points

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vhGTuNViBaI 28 points

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=evp19VMUlNI 29 points

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xNbaHzlHxLA 28 points

reply to Gwilym, I dont use the two strand set up I suppose you could use looped on it, but I'm not keen on the looped sets either.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hawk, what can I say... but you're an amazing shot!
Picking up an unfamiliar frame and shooting a PERFECT score as well as a bunch of near perfect scores all consecutively like that is really astounding!

Now let me tell you a little secret that I haven't told anyone else... when I first got into slingshots, I searched videos of shooting and shooters... you had a video up where you were consistently hitting a can over and over again from 10 meters. It was the most amazing shooting I'd seen done with a slingshot at the time and made me start to realize a slingshot is capable of a LOT more than what most people were giving it credit. That's what really held my attention and put me on my current course.

Thanks Hawk!

July:
Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 3 entries - top 25
BeanFlip - 13 entries - top 27
Hawk - 14 entries - top 30 X 2
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 16


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Hawk, what can I say... but you're an amazing shot!
> Picking up an unfamiliar frame and shooting a PERFECT score as well as a bunch of near perfect scores all consecutively like that is really astounding!
> 
> Now let me tell you a little secret that I haven't told anyone else... when I first got into slingshots, I searched videos of shooting and shooters... you had a video up where you were consistently hitting a can over and over again from 10 meters. It was the most amazing shooting I'd seen done with a slingshot at the time and made me start to realize a slingshot is capable of a LOT more than what most people were giving it credit. That's what really held my attention and put me on my current course.
> ...


Thanks Bill I appreiciate your comments as for your s/shot I find it very easy to sight and shoot it is incredibly comfortable to hold and very smooth to shoot with, what bands are they.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have an entry using 2040* tubes on the striker it's not the best result but i'm working on it I will have more time next thursday onwards to try and get these tubes right as consistency does waver I'm not very keen on looped tubing so if I cant get it soon. I will be setting this slingshot up with flats as it really is in it's element with those fitted, easy to sight easy to shoot awsome really It is band life that concerns me alot though having had problems when I first started shooting and also today as you could see clearly on video. anyway here's the entry.





 25 points


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, it takes a bit to get used to, but the looped tubes used in that fashion are _fairly_ accurate... for me anyway, a little more accurate than with the wire framed units.
When I take my slingshot in the woods for a jaunt, it goes in fitted with some nice flatbands and I have a set of longer cut looped tubes in my pocket in case of breakage.
The flatbands are just a little easier pulling and are much faster at the same draw weights... and when lined up and properly attached to the fork are more accurate.
Again, my choice for super precise target shooting... splitting cards, popping aspirin, cut shots on knife blades etc... flatbands are my go to. But if all I want to do is hit a golf ball, squirrel or rabbit head sized object, then looped tubes will more than do the trick.

In my spare time, lately I've been looking into a variety of different tubes from different sources to see if I can find _something_ that can compare to the flatband accuracy and ease of pull... but have more longevity, like tubes.
If I can find a single tube per side setup that can produce 250 fps at a 44" draw using .44 steel... with a draw weight that's around 16 lbs.... then THAT would be the ultimate elastic to me... and I have a _perfect_ slingshot fork attachment in mind for it!


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

This forum is turning me into a slingshot nerd....and this competition is making it even worse - now I come home from work & check for new entries AND THERE AREN'T ENOUGH !!!! 
Where is gaboxolo - is Spain holding back from this month's comp because it can't match hawk, or is the cunning spaniard just trying to lull us english into a false sense of security (there is, of course, history between our two nations.....). 
And what of the german's? - We kow that Joerg and some of his chums are more into mega destruction than precision shooting but where is Torsten - that guy is an uncannily accurate butterfly / albatross shooter - when is he ( or some other german shooter) going to challenge hawk. 
The U.S. is trying valiantly to fight back against the british imperialists but what of canada - has the visit from wee Willie Windsor &his bit of commoner totty rendered the canuks incapable of mounting a challenge?
And where are the mexicans, the nicaraguans and the other south americans? 
AND WHAT ABOUT THE CHINESE?????? - are all those dankung videos on youtube fakes? - where is the han challenge, the demonstration that looped tubes on stainless steel CAN reign supreme?
OK - perhaps I am getting a bit overheated BUT I'm really enjoying this comp & really really really want to see the full range of styles of catty and shooting take part....and it would be cool if every participant showed their catty and band set to the camera before they shot - just so other nerds like me can see what others use: thanks for the entertainment gents - which raises another thought in my nerdy little brain......WHERE ARE THE WOMEN? - COME ON LADIES - ARE YOU REALLY GOING TO ACCEPT THE TRIUMPH OF THE PATRIARCHY??????
That's enough for now - time for my cocoa & bed,
Nighty night,
Malcolm


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

maljo said:


> This forum is turning me into a slingshot nerd....and this competition is making it even worse - now I come home from work & check for new entries AND THERE AREN'T ENOUGH !!!!
> Where is gaboxolo - is Spain holding back from this month's comp because it can't match hawk, or is the cunning spaniard just trying to lull us english into a false sense of security (there is, of course, history between our two nations.....).
> And what of the german's? - We kow that Joerg and some of his chums are more into mega destruction than precision shooting but where is Torsten - that guy is an uncannily accurate butterfly / albatross shooter - when is he ( or some other german shooter) going to challenge hawk.
> The U.S. is trying valiantly to fight back against the british imperialists but what of canada - has the visit from wee Willie Windsor &his bit of commoner totty rendered the canuks incapable of mounting a challenge?
> ...


Yes where are they I entered this month when I saw Goboloxo the spanish guy was going to enter, both he and his father are capable of getting a 30 pointer and he did say he would enter. If any out their are trying to use tactics by entering at the last minute forget it I expected this in the last competition.All I will say is using other than your shooting skills to try to win a tournament will only show me your lack of selfconfidence and skill in this sport boosting my confidence tenfold.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's my tactic... trying to psych everybody else out by slowly creeping up on 30pts. It's not that I just can't seem to do it.
It's all mind games.
You are all under my spell...
Ok, enough BS. Time to go practice!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> That's my tactic... trying to psych everybody else out by slowly creeping up on 30pts. It's not that I just can't seem to do it.
> It's all mind games.
> You are all under my spell...
> Ok, enough BS. Time to go practice!


As I was saying...
Entry 4, score 26
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGfDcxmju1E
First time using fixed 2040 tubes. Not quite as precise as flats but I think if I stick with them they are a really good choice for target shooting. The topmost hole looks like it might be a "1" but it's not. The cardboard behind the target was torn up already and let the shot tear the paper. I should look into some styrofoam backing or something.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> This forum is turning me into a slingshot nerd....and this competition is making it even worse - now I come home from work & check for new entries AND THERE AREN'T ENOUGH !!!!
> Where is gaboxolo - is Spain holding back from this month's comp because it can't match hawk, or is the cunning spaniard just trying to lull us english into a false sense of security (there is, of course, history between our two nations.....).
> And what of the german's? - We kow that Joerg and some of his chums are more into mega destruction than precision shooting but where is Torsten - that guy is an uncannily accurate butterfly / albatross shooter - when is he ( or some other german shooter) going to challenge hawk.
> The U.S. is trying valiantly to fight back against the british imperialists but what of canada - has the visit from wee Willie Windsor &his bit of commoner totty rendered the canuks incapable of mounting a challenge?
> ...


Yes where are they I entered this month when I saw Goboloxo the spanish guy was going to enter, both he and his father are capable of getting a 30 pointer and he did say he would enter. If any out their are trying to use tactics by entering at the last minute forget it I expected this in the last competition.All I will say is using other than your shooting skills to try to win a tournament will only show me your lack of selfconfidence and skill in this sport boosting my confidence tenfold.
[/quote]

My father and me we make only one video each one, and not always can make the video, we have job every day. Don't worry mates, before 21th July, I will upload to my youtube channel both entry's.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

gaboxolo said:


> This forum is turning me into a slingshot nerd....and this competition is making it even worse - now I come home from work & check for new entries AND THERE AREN'T ENOUGH !!!!
> Where is gaboxolo - is Spain holding back from this month's comp because it can't match hawk, or is the cunning spaniard just trying to lull us english into a false sense of security (there is, of course, history between our two nations.....).
> And what of the german's? - We kow that Joerg and some of his chums are more into mega destruction than precision shooting but where is Torsten - that guy is an uncannily accurate butterfly / albatross shooter - when is he ( or some other german shooter) going to challenge hawk.
> The U.S. is trying valiantly to fight back against the british imperialists but what of canada - has the visit from wee Willie Windsor &his bit of commoner totty rendered the canuks incapable of mounting a challenge?
> ...


Yes where are they I entered this month when I saw Goboloxo the spanish guy was going to enter, both he and his father are capable of getting a 30 pointer and he did say he would enter. If any out their are trying to use tactics by entering at the last minute forget it I expected this in the last competition.All I will say is using other than your shooting skills to try to win a tournament will only show me your lack of selfconfidence and skill in this sport boosting my confidence tenfold.
[/quote]

My father and me we make only one video each one, and not always can make the video, we have job every day. Don't worry mates, before 21th July, I will upload to my youtube channel both entry's.

[/quote]

Cool do you have any friends in the slingshot world over their that would be interested also, the more the merrier.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

This time i have been very close to get 29 points instead of 30, but as you can see clearly in the photos below, i got perfect entry of 30 points.

P.D: sorry for the sound lag in the video, i don't know why my mobile phone records the videos with lag


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I had faith in you even though I can't enter myself,good on ya mate









So I ask are you going to enter the little ball shoot out/


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

gaboxolo said:


> This time i have been very close to get 29 points instead of 30, but as you can see clearly in the photos below, i got perfect entry of 30 points.
> 
> P.D: sorry for the sound lag in the video, i don't know why my mobile phone records the videos with lag
> 
> ...


Good shooting looks in to me, but that decision is Bill's are we going to get an entry from your Dad as well, Just one favour any chance of a close up of that s/shot and are you using tubes.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Hawk have you tried wrapping elastic around the forks as if you were attaching flatbands ott after putting the looped tubes onto bills slingshot. I found this helped with tubes on my hathcock. It stops the tubes from moving round and makes it more like a fixed tube cattie.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

M_J said:


> That's my tactic... trying to psych everybody else out by slowly creeping up on 30pts. It's not that I just can't seem to do it.
> It's all mind games.
> You are all under my spell...
> Ok, enough BS. Time to go practice!


As I was saying...
Entry 4, score 26
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGfDcxmju1E
First time using fixed 2040 tubes. Not quite as precise as flats.
[/quote]
Tut tut shame on you M.j. Now let me just remind you tubes won the first predator comp and are also leading in this tournament, how do work that one out. And if i'm not mistaken it's hard to tell but Goboloxo looks like he is using tubes also and has come in with a perfect score.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome shooting, that's a 30 for sure!

July:
Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 4 entries - top 26
BeanFlip - 13 entries - top 27
Hawk - 14 entries - top 30 X 2
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 16
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 30


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> That's my tactic... trying to psych everybody else out by slowly creeping up on 30pts. It's not that I just can't seem to do it.
> It's all mind games.
> You are all under my spell...
> Ok, enough BS. Time to go practice!


As I was saying...
Entry 4, score 26
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGfDcxmju1E
First time using fixed 2040 tubes. Not quite as precise as flats.
[/quote]
Tut tut shame on you M.j. Now let me just remind you tubes won the first predator comp and are also leading in this tournament, how do work that one out. And if i'm not mistaken it's hard to tell but Goboloxo looks like he is using tubes also and has come in with a perfect score.








[/quote]
yikes I need to show you guys how to shoot flats


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

Great maximum Gaboxolo!!! - Now things are hotting up, Beanflip is coming up quietly on the rail - will he surprise the front runners in the final furlong? But we're still looking for the German, Chinese and Latino entries and still no ladies ( I did see a video from slingshots.ws earlier today with a pretty young woman _holding_ a slingshot - is this a potential Nicaraguan outsider???). -Things are hotting up but they need to get hotter if this is really going to be_ the_ international slingshot comp! GO SLINGSHOOTERS OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are a few entries I knocked out after work not the best but got to shoot a little just to keep my eye in, it's not easy after a twelve hour day **** why do we have to work, Oh I remember to keep the boss in the lap of luxury oh well here are the entries.





 28 points





 27 points





 26 points





 28 points

Got to go now it's getting late and got to be up early.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Tut tut shame on you M.j. Now let me just remind you tubes won the first predator comp and are also leading in this tournament, how do work that one out. And if i'm not mistaken it's hard to tell but Goboloxo looks like he is using tubes also and has come in with a perfect score.


Ok then, not quite as precise as flats _for me so far._ And I broke that set today. I am as much a proponent of small diameter tubes as anybody on the forum,
I'm doing my level best to make tubes work for me because I hate cutting, tying and throwing away flatbands so much!
I have another setup in the works that draws and shoots like flats but lasts like tubes (for the most part). Maybe I'll get my "30" with them tomorrow.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Good shooting looks in to me, but that decision is Bill's are we going to get an entry from your Dad as well, *Just one favour any chance of a close up of that s/shot and are you using tubes.*


Here you have the photos Hawk


















P.D: my father uses the same bands and very similar slingshot


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

M_J said:


> I have another setup in the works that draws and shoots like flats but lasts like tubes (for the most part). Maybe I'll get my "30" with them tomorrow.


This sounds like the slingshot Holy Grail - I also hate having to cut, tie on, break and remove flats far too often -PLEASE give us the details!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That is one sweet looking shooter there Gaboxolo!

So the top two in the competition right now are using tubes and rectangular solids... very interesting!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Ok Bill thanks I did my best to help, Message to all who are thinking of entering, dont think Enter enter enter enter now.


I did one, but it was too windy, so not worth it ... I am coming in though, so keep your eyes open.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> That is one sweet looking shooter there Gaboxolo!


I agree,what's is made of?


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> That is one sweet looking shooter there Gaboxolo!


I agree,what's is made of?
[/quote]

yew tree


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

gaboxolo said:


> That is one sweet looking shooter there Gaboxolo!


I agree,what's is made of?
[/quote]

yew tree


















[/quote]

Nice another question who makes this awesome slingshot?


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> That is one sweet looking shooter there Gaboxolo!


I agree,what's is made of?
[/quote]

yew tree
















[/quote]Nice another question who makes this awesome slingshot?







[/quote]

My father (very soon I will record his entry for this month)


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

gaboxolo said:


> That is one sweet looking shooter there Gaboxolo!


I agree,what's is made of?
[/quote]

yew tree
















[/quote]Nice another question who makes this awesome slingshot?







[/quote]

My father (very soon I will record his entry for this month)
[/quote]
Cool he has talent


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Gaboxolo thats a very nice shooter hand crafted by your father and narrow rectangular solids as Bill already mentioned sights as well pretty awsome.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great looking shooter gaboxolo!


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

I've never seen a catty like that - very beautiful to look at. It also looks pretty heavy i.e high moment of inertia & good stability in the hand - a different approach to a dedicated target shooter from the more familiar wrist-brace design. Is this because wrist braces are illegal in Spain (as in Germany)? Is this your father's original design or is it based on something more generally used in Spain? -So many questions come to mind, so much new input to thoughts on slingshot design. More details & more background please Gaboxolo.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Serious tournament grade Spanish Slingshot Gaboloxo. I have yet to get one of these (wired) slingshots for my collection. I have seen these being used the last 5 years or so at Spanish shoots. They replaced the popular cowhide lace in the top of the post method( although some of the old timers still use them). I always wondered about the aiming wire point sticking towards the throat-doesn't it hit the red oval rubber? At any rate , that is some group Compadre. You are a top shooter Bud! Please have your father send me a PM. I have to get me one of those Tournament frames. I have tried in the past but maybe this time I'll have more luck! Gracias! Flatband


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

A couple of entries using the single tube set up, I like this set up for target shooting,the idea came from Gordon I have always had the option for buyers to have the 2 strand set up but thought it would be ideal for the younger generation it was not until Gordon ordered some 2 strand sets off me that i quickly knocked a set up and tried them, as i dont know how they shoot and result they are awsome for target shooting i will try a set with 2040* tubing as I now have a few days off and see how they perform.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-j1mDhzwMRQ 27 points

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rerhofAEDR8 28 points


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

maljo said:


> Serious tournament grade Spanish Slingshot Gaboloxo. I have yet to get one of these (wired) slingshots for my collection. I have seen these being used the last 5 years or so at Spanish shoots. They replaced the popular cowhide lace in the top of the post method( although some of the old timers still use them). I always wondered about the aiming wire point sticking towards the throat-doesn't it hit the red oval rubber? At any rate , that is some group Compadre. You are a top shooter Bud! Please have your father send me a PM. I have to get me one of those Tournament frames. I have tried in the past but maybe this time I'll have more luck! Gracias! Flatband


I don't understand you a lot when you say "the aiming wire point sticking towards the throat-doesn't it hit the red oval rubber?". I have two sights, one vertical with tiny green line and other horizontal and never when i shoot the bands touch the sights, because I've never seen any marks near the pouch and the bands never break near that point.

In fact, I change the bands because they lose the tension i like & need to shoot at 10 meters, but I have never broke them. 

My father doesn't know how to use the computer, that's why the main reason I upload his entry from my youtube and forum account. That's why if you need or want to question anything about slingshots to my father question it to me.

I hope I have answered your questions, and if still you have more, do not hesitate to ask me the times you want.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are a couple more entries i had to stop I was being harassed by midgets ( thunderflies) but got two entries I will try later to get a couple more hopefully we will see.





 30 points





 29 points


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

gaboxolo said:


> Serious tournament grade Spanish Slingshot Gaboloxo. I have yet to get one of these (wired) slingshots for my collection. I have seen these being used the last 5 years or so at Spanish shoots. They replaced the popular cowhide lace in the top of the post method( although some of the old timers still use them). I always wondered about the aiming wire point sticking towards the throat-doesn't it hit the red oval rubber? At any rate , that is some group Compadre. You are a top shooter Bud! Please have your father send me a PM. I have to get me one of those Tournament frames. I have tried in the past but maybe this time I'll have more luck! Gracias! Flatband


I don't understand you a lot when you say "the aiming wire point sticking towards the throat-doesn't it hit the red oval rubber?". I have two sights, one vertical with tiny green line and other horizontal and never when i shoot the bands touch the sights, because I've never seen any marks near the pouch and the bands never break near that point.

In fact, I change the bands because they lose the tension i like & need to shoot at 10 meters, but I have never broke them. 

My father doesn't know how to use the computer, that's why the main reason I upload his entry from my youtube and forum account. That's why if you need or want to question anything about slingshots to my father question it to me.

I hope I have answered your questions, and if still you have more, do not hesitate to ask me the times you want.








[/quote]

Thanks for the info Gaboxolo - I would guess that, with 50 hours work involved, if we want one we'll have to make it ourselves - what I need now is for one of the skilled craftsmen out there to come up with a shared design that requires minimal skill to make (it's the only chance I've got given my woodworking talent).


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Managed to get one more entry in so here it is





 28 points.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

maljo said:


> Thanks for the info Gaboxolo - I would guess that, with 50 hours work involved, if we want one we'll have to make it ourselves - what I need now is for one of the skilled craftsmen out there to come up with a shared design that requires minimal skill to make (it's the only chance I've got given my woodworking talent).


My father only made slingshots for me or for himself, but what I can do without problem is to send you the templates and designs of my slingshot, saving you the design process to just put them on the wood on which you want and patiently build it.

From tomorrow until next Monday morning I will be out of my home, so on Monday afternoon I will scan the designs and i will send them to you.


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

gaboxolo said:


> Thanks for the info Gaboxolo - I would guess that, with 50 hours work involved, if we want one we'll have to make it ourselves - what I need now is for one of the skilled craftsmen out there to come up with a shared design that requires minimal skill to make (it's the only chance I've got given my woodworking talent).


My father only made slingshots for me or for himself, but what I can do without problem is to send you the templates and designs of my slingshot, saving you the design process to just put them on the wood on which you want and patiently build it.

From tomorrow until next Monday morning I will be out of my home, so on Monday afternoon I will scan the designs and i will send them to you.










[/quote]

Excellent! I look forward to seeing them - I have some wood from a 50 year old bed my brother broke up and gave me, I'll try that with your templates - Thank you very much,
Malcolm


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are three more entries using the single 1745* tube set up, I added a chrony test on one of the entries hope thats ok Bill, if not remove it and I will give it another title and post on the forum.





 28 points





 28 points + chrony test.





 28 points

I am going to buy some thera band gold so I can use Bills striker s/shot it's to good not to use, Gamekeeper John you are also on my list I have to get one of yours again in the near future also. My birthdays gone so it will have to be a christmas present.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been using the single 1745 setup as well and I think it's ideal for target shooting. Light draw, good speed, cheap and lasts forever. I run mine just a tick over 6" long and have a 34" draw, which puts them pretty near bottoming out at my draw length.
I use them tied OTT on my SEAL. I know I could probably tie them on TTF but I have much more success shooting OTT.
Hope to make another contest vid soon!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

More of the same a few more entries using the 2 strand set up





 27 points





 28 points





 27 points





 28 points





 28 points


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good Guys!

July:
Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 4 entries - top 26
BeanFlip - 13 entries - top 27
Hawk - 26 entries - top 30 X 3
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 16
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 30

I've got a couple of ideas for the champion's tiebreaking shootout.... which we kind of need to do since not everyone can get the practice golf balls.
One is to simply put the standard paper target up and shoot for most bulleyes in a row... if anything is out of the black then the target doesn't count.... so you're looking at a bit of a gambling proposition as well... if you know you can hit 13 in row and think 13 will seal it then that's what you go for, but if you hit 12 and the 13th is out then the target doesn't count!

Or the second is to shoot 10 shots at an expert level target, one try for each bullseye:


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the second one Bill and I'm going to download it for my own use,if that is ok?









[edit] have you got it in pdf file? cheers


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

10 shots at expert level looks good to me


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Here are pdf versions of the Championship target. I hope these have the right scale.

When printing select "None" for page scaling. And if you get bugged about page margins, ignore them.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks but they don't work

[edit] Bingo I got it now thanks hit and run


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Here are three more entries using the single 1745* tube set up, I added a chrony test on one of the entries hope thats ok Bill, if not remove it and I will give it another title and post on the forum.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VgWpD7TZSQg 28 points
> 
> ...


Got your message on the clip re bands on the way hawk. Thanks mate.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I forgot to attach the PDF of the Championship target... if hit and run's doesn't work right for you, this one may:


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bills official target is much smaller the other pdf's,the ones produced by hit & run need to be removed or ignored as they are to large. We will need a steady hand for these maybe a vodka before hand would help I like the sound of that.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Beta blockers and Vodka works for me. Hey, who moved the Barn door ? Really, did the 9mm go through the keyhole ? Just messing around


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

I will do the tiebreaking video as the first way as Bill said. For me is quite difficult to see the 1" target, i cant see it with clarity. So I choose the first way.

One question, hawk can choose one way and me other?Or have we to be agree to do the tiebreaking video in the same way?
As i said, i prefer the tiebreaking video with standard target, but... count equally 10 shots in a row at the standard target than ten shots in 1" target?I think is not the same difficulty.

BTW, how long I have, after July 21, to make the tiebreaking video?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

What happens now bill as Gaboloxo wants the first target choice and i want the second do we just wait and see if anyone else qualifies and see what this person might choose. And if no one else qualifies what then.


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Bills official target is much smaller the other pdf's,the ones produced by hit & run need to be removed or ignored as they are to large. We will need a steady hand for these maybe a vodka before hand would help I like the sound of that.


Actually, you should print Bill's pdf with "fit to page" to get anywhere near the 1 inch (was the same with the OfficialSlingshotTarget.pdf in the previous competition). This is probably because the .gif files are 72 dpi and adobe (or whatever program Bill uses) assumes it's 100 dpi, so it ends up smaller in the .pdf.
The .gif files print out just fine with any half decent graphics program and the right settings.

I've just printed the A4 version I've uploaded and the circles are 95% of an inch (or 1.5 mm too small). Hmm, maybe I _should _remove them.

(Don't worry, I cant even hit the center of the normal target consistently, so a slightly bigger championship target wont do me any good. Ooh, I know, >;P I'll print them on A2 paper... )


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hit and run said:


> Bills official target is much smaller the other pdf's,the ones produced by hit & run need to be removed or ignored as they are to large. We will need a steady hand for these maybe a vodka before hand would help I like the sound of that.


Actually, you should print Bill's pdf with "fit to page" to get anywhere near the 1 inch (was the same with the OfficialSlingshotTarget.pdf in the previous competition). This is probably because the .gif files are 72 dpi and adobe (or whatever program Bill uses) assumes it's 100 dpi, so it ends up smaller in the .pdf.
The .gif files print out just fine with any half decent graphics program and the right settings.

I've just printed the A4 version I've uploaded and the circles are 95% of an inch (or 1.5 mm too small). Hmm, maybe I _should _remove them.

(Don't worry, I cant even hit the center of the normal target consistently, so a slightly bigger championship target wont do me any good. Ooh, I know, >;P I'll print them on A2 paper... )
[/quote]

It gets confusing with to many pdf's and different ways to print one pdf one way to print will suffice, I received a pm from Bill saying this is the choice of target but Gaboxolo does not seem to have the same information as he has opted for the first choice, personnally I think a smaller version of the same target is not difficult enough as I hit decent scores using this size by accident. Where as the second target is much more difficult, as for seeing it with clarity Gaboxolo is over 30 years younger than me and should have no problem seeing this target unlike myself. an old dribbler with thick lensed glasses







.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, here's what I think... the shooters with a score of 30 must shoot at the Champion's target.
If you want to, you can put the 1" size bright orange target spot stickers on top of each bullseye and that will allow you to see it better if you wish... but that's the only modification allowed.

I tried out the expert sheet just as it prints out this evening and it was pretty easy to see even in the failing light.. so there shouldn't be an issue with it.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay, here's what I think... the shooters with a score of 30 must shoot at the Champion's target.
> If you want to, you can put the 1" size bright orange target spot stickers on top of each bullseye and that will allow you to see it better if you wish... but that's the only modification allowed.
> 
> I tried out the expert sheet just as it prints out this evening and it was pretty easy to see even in the failing light.. so there shouldn't be an issue with it.


Your online early it's about 4am over their isn't it, or is it an early start for you. Championship target it is I dont think i will be able to practice shoot today it's raining


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay, here's what I think... the shooters with a score of 30 must shoot at the Champion's target.
> If you want to, you can put the 1" size bright orange target spot stickers on top of each bullseye and that will allow you to see it better if you wish... but that's the only modification allowed.
> 
> I tried out the expert sheet just as it prints out this evening and it was pretty easy to see even in the failing light.. so there shouldn't be an issue with it.


Well, if you think and say that TopShooters like hawk and me must shoot at 1" target no problem, i will start to practice with the target in order to habituate to the size.

But now, if we make a tiebreaking video, the winner will be the shooter with best 10 shots?

How many days have we to make the tiebreaking video?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

gaboxolo said:


> Okay, here's what I think... the shooters with a score of 30 must shoot at the Champion's target.
> If you want to, you can put the 1" size bright orange target spot stickers on top of each bullseye and that will allow you to see it better if you wish... but that's the only modification allowed.
> 
> I tried out the expert sheet just as it prints out this evening and it was pretty easy to see even in the failing light.. so there shouldn't be an issue with it.


Well, if you think and say that TopShooters like hawk and me must shoot at 1" target no problem, i will start to practice with the target in order to habituate to the size.

But now, if we make a tiebreaking video, the winner will be the shooter with best 10 shots?

How many days have we to make the tiebreaking video?
[/quote]
Yes me to wont be practising today though lots of rain all the best Gaboxolo this should be interesting.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

i will make a little orange points to put over the 1" target in order to see it better.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here are some more entry's but no improvements. 



 This is 14, follow to my channel to view thru 20.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Windy day, not a good result, thought I'd put it up anyway ... more to come.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Gaboxolo,
thanks for the reply. The Horizontal aiming point I was talking about, I thought extended into the throat ( it looked that way on the frames I saw). I guess it was just the image. I'll contact you through a message rather then tie up this thread. Thanks again, Flatband


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

In order to see better the tie-break 1" target i've done this little dots of 1" (2.5 cm), i hope Bill gives me the OK.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Gaboloxo, that's fine. So long as the spots are 1" or less and placed over the spots on the target like you did in the picture... then it falls within the rules!

July:
Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 4 entries - top 26
BeanFlip - 14 entries - top 27
Hawk - 26 entries - top 30 X 3
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 16
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 30

There's 3 days left in this contest... we need to get some more participants.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's my latest entry. Usually I only post when I get a better score but I'm making an exception this time because I changed my shooting style and ammo preference so I figure I can put up another video shooting this way. Been shooting this way for four days and I really feel like it's coming along. 
Score: *18




*


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im going to try to get some targets


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Entrys 15 thru 20 but no improvement of top score.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Inconsistency and failure erode my will to succeed and rob the joy of shooting.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Inconsistency and failure erode my will to succeed and rob the joy of shooting.


I got the same way during a different contest recently. Then fell into a funk where it was like I forgot how to shoot.
My advice? Roll up the measuring tape, move closer, move farther away, shoot some cans, maybe even change slingshots for a while.
Most of all get back to shooting for fun!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright guys... one day left!

Here's the leader board:

July:
Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 4 entries - top 26
BeanFlip - 14 entries - top 27
Hawk - 26 entries - top 30 X 3
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 16
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 30

The perfect score makers will need to shoot at the championship target and they will have 1 week to get their best score!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Im going in for it next time, my hands still bad, so im loving forward to the next one, thanks and good luck all, jeff


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Good luck to all of you, and may the best shooter win


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally my father has been able to make time and I could record his first attempt, his best result, 28 points, this is the video












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVavG_wNJOA


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

gaboxolo said:


> Finally my father has been able to make time and I could record his first attempt, his best result, 28 points, this is the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So close their is still some time left though.


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Finally my father has been able to make time and I could record his first attempt, his best result, 28 points, this is the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So close their is still some time left though.
[/quote]

Yes! - your father should have shot another target immediately - except for the one flier, that was a maximum - excellent shooting!!!!!!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

My father said me yesterday that the shot is in the 1point ring was the first, he wasn't totally focused. From the second shoot to the last, all shots, as you can see, were very well.

Then he shooted another 2 rounds, 25 and 26 points respectively, but he said me dont to upload them.

We are going to make time and try to do another rounds for him and try to do better than his first entry.


P.D: for those people who wants photos of the slingshot of my father ask me them for private message.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

July:
Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 4 entries - top 26
BeanFlip - 14 entries - top 27
Hawk - 26 entries - top 30 X 3
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 16
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 30
Chanquete - 1 entries - top 28


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

A little under 7 hours to get your last entries in Guys!


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Luckily it stopped raining this afternoon so here are my entries for this month:

Entry no. 1 - Score: 25
Entry no. 2 - Score: 19
Entry no. 3 - Score: 16
Entry no. 4 - Score: 22

(Last month I've been making some modifications on my bands, pouches and ties, basically the lot. And I've also been trying out different ways to hold and anchor the pouch. The last few days things finally started to go more or less the way I want, that's why I haven't uploaded any entries earlier.)

Good luck Hawk and Gaboxolo in the shootout.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I think I have 20 entries. Did some not qualify?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

All right!
Congratulations to all competitors... and especially Hawk and Gaboloxo!

You have until 6 pm CST July 28, 2011 to get your best score on the Champions/Expert target done. Good luck!

Here is the final tally, if it doesn't match up with what you have let me know and I'll check it out:

July:
Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 4 entries - top 26
BeanFlip - 20 entries - top 27
Hawk - 26 entries - top 30 X 3
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 16
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 30
Chanquete - 1 entries - top 28
Hit and Run - 4 entries - top 25


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I missed making more ... will do next time ... thanks Bill.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

well im of school for 6 or 7 weeks now so if there is another i will beable to enter ive had so much corsework recently


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright guys, I took a short break today during the heat and did an example video for the Championship round.... it was so hot and bright that my eyes were a touch fuzzy and I missed a couple... but it's good enough to show what we're looking for.
I think I may shoot another one, just for the fun of it, using my regular slingshot and see if I can better my score.

This might be to easy to do for the championship round... as there's a couple of awefully good shooters going for the win... I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Boy Bill, you were'nt kidding when you said this target was tough! I had the opportunity to shoot a few rounds this morning-( no one was around!







). I got a regular sheet of paper and took the bottom of a pill bottle( one inch) and plopped 10 little circles on the paper and colored them in with magic marker. I tried to down load the target but it didn't take. I got the first target so I'll eventually figure out how to get this one to print too. Stuck the target out at 10 meters and proceeded to hit one Bull out of 10 shots! Tough customer this one! One was off the target completely the others clean misses from 1/2" to 2"s away from the Bull. The Championship round ought to be real interesting with this set of dots! Good luck guys!







Flatband


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary, the target dot pattern is similar to one of the one's we used in Sniper school... the dots are small enough that it takes some real skill to hit them and far enough apart that a skilled marksman probably won't be getting any accidental bullseyes.

I've shot at this target about 10 times now (most right before it got dark last night)... and the best I've had is 9 out of 10... it seems that one of the shots is always a little low or a little high by about an inch or so.
Shooting into one hole is a different proposition, I can hit about 20 times in a row on a single 1 inch bull (when I'm "on")... keeping the same focus on the same point of impact shot after shot is just a lot easier than shifting point of impact focus.

Anyway, I think Hawk and Gaboloxo are both capable of shooting a perfect in this challenge... and I think I may try one and post up the video, just for the fun of it... as I'm pretty close as well.
One thing is for sure though... if you can knock out this target, you won't have to much of a problem winning any other slingshot tournament on the planet right now... so it's a VERY good idea to practice on this one to get good at _anything_!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well this is my entry I made this on the first day of the contest and have not been able to shoot since, I have encountered many problems this week my computer has been in for repair and is going back again next week as it is still not right my printer / photocopier has ran out of ink and these are the trivial problems Iv'e not been able to get around to shooting again what could go wrong has, been a really bad week and not finished yet. at the end of my tether.





 5 hits.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shooting Hawk... you started out dead on and then it's like your focus got a little off.... but still look at the grouping, if those were full sized bullseyes you'd have hit like 9 bullseyes out of 10!

Also, there's another day left... so you still have time if you get an opportunity to shoot...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep good effort hawk


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah....that is impressive!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I was hoping to get more practice shots in but things just got chaotic here having a new bathroom suite fitted so been helping the plumber who is a freind, also on twelve hour shifts got seven straight days to do started monday does not finish until sunday night at 6pm 84 hours a killer, kn......d now. wont be shooting anymore this week. still a great competition I will be printing some more of those targets when the ink arrives and using them from now on as it is quite difficult to do Good shooting by the way Bill.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Team Hawk, go go go !!! Sorry neil, is that not what the Yanks do ?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Team Hawk, go go go !!! Sorry neil, is that not what the Yanks do ?


Something like that


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

Come on Gaboxolo...........sorry to be unpatriotic Hawk, it's not the old one about an Englishman's sense of fair play, I just want to see this one go to the line!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Second that maljo. " I used to be undecided, but now I am not so sure " Anon quote







Team Hawk to win


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi mates!

Finally I got 8 targets, this time I didn't made the video on my house terrace.
It was windy the day we could record the video, so my father and I went to record in a premises that we are partners, leaving the wind problem solved.















































For people who don't believe the size of the orange dots here is the prove in this  link.

After making the video, my father and I decided to make a premises video to show it to you.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent shooting Gaboxolo....awesome in fact


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant shooting Gaboxolo


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

What mckee said, Gaboxolo


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent shooting Man!

Two more hours in the contest....


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

_Excellent Gaboxolo !!! - one all to you & Hawk (unless Hawk has installed floodlights in his back yard) and next month Gamekeeper John's threatening to weigh in with a KING KAT (big guns!!!!)._
_Now what are you and your father going to turn up next month as you prepare for _the Spanish Championship.?...and then there's Beanflip with his new axiom....I can hardly wait to see what happens next.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great job to both Hawk and Gaboxolo!
Can't wait for next month!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice shooting Gaboxolo well done mate, maybe next month if Bill runs another tournament, unfortunately I was not able to shoot only the first day then everything at home and work was manic and still is stroll on next week it should all be over.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay that's it then...
Gaboloxo is the winner!

There was some fine shooting this month, let's hope for more contestants next month.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That was exciting


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay that's it then...
> Gaboloxo is the winner!
> 
> There was some fine shooting this month, let's hope for more contestants next month.


I'm in if my computer works taking it in monday morning I cannot open tabs or download pictures it's driving me mad


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

What browser are you using ? Have you run an antivirus prog ?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

tubeman said:


> What browser are you using ? Have you run an antivirus prog ?


I have norton anti virus I deleted something and it's cocked it up I have no idea what it is it's cost me £30.00 quid already I need to take it back monday and show him whats wrong, it's internet explorer I looked in system information and it shows ebay facebook and something else as disabled but I dont know what to do about it.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You might have damaged the Registry when you deleted something. Have you tried System Restore ? You could also try using Firefox as your browser ? Hard to tell without access to the machine directly :-(


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

tubeman said:


> You might have damaged the Registry when you deleted something. Have you tried System Restore ? You could also try using Firefox as your browser ? Hard to tell without access to the machine directly :-(


tried both of them neither work


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

They were both worth a try. My thoughts are that for £30 you should have had the machine returned fully working


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe a back up of files and formatting the HDD is in order,I have heard this is a good way to put a computer back to new


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sooooo...
Is there an August contest?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

MJ, I haven't had time to get on that yet.
Just been killed with this heat wave and drought... so have been busy doing a lot of stuff I wouldn't normally have to do.

Also my Wife says it's silly to have a tournament if there's only going to be a handful of shooters... but I've been telling her, "no there'll be more as time goes on"... but looking at the difference between June and July, July had less than June.
She thinks I should make it to where the winners of the monthly contests can't compete again until the Champion of Champions tournament which will be held either late this year of beginning of next.

I'm kind of torn here... In my personal background I've ALWAYS wanted to compete against the best there is in whatever field of endeavor I'm participating in. Have always felt it made me raise my level of play to the highest it CAN be, and that it's an honor to compete with the best. Afterall... to be the best, you must BEAT the best... and in the pursuit of being the best if you get beaten, you simply keep trying and always try to do your best.
But my Wife feels differently about it... she thinks the general population is not like that and that the majority of people simply won't compete if they have to try and bring their game up to a much higher level and are intimidated by the best shooters.

So what do you guys think?
Should I make an amendment and say the winner of a monthly contest can't compete until the Champion of Champions event... or should everybody be allowed to compete, regardless?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im guessing not asmany people are joining now because they no they cant beat hawk and Gaboxolo and we all know we wont beat them that it why there just to good


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I was going to say something along those lines but held off since it's not my contest. But since you asked...
I've thought that if there's going to be a "tournament of champions" at the end then the monthly winner should be different every time. It's going to be a pretty boring tournament if it's you and 'Awk and Gaboloxo and nobody else. Actually that would still be pretty interesting, but the more the merrier, right? I agree with your "beat the best to be the best" concept, but that's what the final tournament is for, yes? I think that having a new winner every month would encoruage competition and get more people involved, not less. It's still going to take a very good score, maybe even a "30", to win. I've been in both of the contests and my personal policy was not to submit a video unless it improved my score since 30 was the benchmark almost right away. If we could sneak up on 30 though I think more people would enter.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

so what im trying to say is they should only be able to compete in the championship


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

I've been thinking about this as well and came to the same conclusion as M_J. Even if I could win without a "30", my goal is still to be able to hit something like an inch sized target every time. (Preferably the same size as my ammo but I'm not sure if that's realistic.)

Any way you decide, I'm glad you started these competitions and I'll keep entering them. They made me increase my aim and kept me practicing, way more than without the competitions.

I do think more people should enter. I mean, even if you cant win by skill you can still win by luck.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok by me a champion of champions final I would be happy to sit back and watch until then,the only comment I have is that the final which will include yourself be on a level playing field and everyone is aware of the target or targets we will be shooting at, so practice could start now this way everyone is familiar with the target or targets as yourself,and has time to prepare even those who have not qualified yet but fancy their chances can also get practising from day one.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright, an amendment will be that if you've won a monthly contest you can't compete for the top prize in any more monthly contests... you can shoot and show your abilities but your entry won't go towards the top prize... BUT your entries WILL count towards the second place drawings.

I'm thinking the Champion of Champions target will be similar to the expert target, only instead of doing 10 shots at 10 one inch spots it will have 20 shots at 20 one inch spots. No qualifying target just shoot at the final target.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

M_J said:


> I like it!


I like it better if I could shoot the 20 shots from 2 feet







. Kidding...Kidding.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

I think shoot at 20 one inch spots is very extrem way to make a championship of champions,of course as a tiebreak way.
I mean,it would be nice for the championship of champions a target easier than a 1" and hardest than 2.22".

Best regards mates


----------

